# Toledo, OH - Dolly Breeder Dog



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Dolly: Petfinder

*More About Dolly*

Dolly is an adult female German Shepherd Dog. She has been used for breeding in the past, but is looking forward to being the focus of her new family. She is estimated to be about 2-4 years old. Dolly is a little on the nervous side and is looking for a home with no small children. 









*My Contact Info*


Lucas County Dog Warden
Toledo, OH
419-213-2800


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Just an FYI for anyone who may be interested in Dolly -

Lucas County just got a new dog warden a few months ago and she's much more reasonable than the old one. However, this is still a kill shelter, but the new warden temperament tests the dogs there and only puts the dogs up for adoption that pass the temp testing, so Dolly has already passed the first hurdle.

Hope you find a good new home or rescue, Dolly! :thumbup:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

